# server frage



## Sebastian Schmidt (2. August 2003)

Ich suche was eine art Script ...

Was ich möchte ist das mein cs server den ich selbst auf ner root maschine über puretec hoste, bei link klick restartet in sofern *komplett* damit ich nicht immer über shh rein muss. Ich könnt dazu php an bieten, das beherrsche ich ein wenig. Aber kann man auch was über mysql machen oder so ???

Ist vielleicht wichtig ich starte den cs server mit screen - ......
Danke für alle hilfe ich glaub mir kann alles helfen !


----------



## Arne Buchwald (2. August 2003)

Bitte Netiquette + Nutzungsregeln lesen und dann deinen Post im Bezug auf Rechtschreibung + Gramatik editieren.

Ich verstehe kein Wort, was du eigentlich willst, außer dass du PHP ein bisschen kannst.


----------



## Sebastian Schmidt (2. August 2003)

*Danke*

Hab ich getan


----------



## Arne Buchwald (2. August 2003)

Jetzt ist's auch deutlich, was du willst. 

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=24878&highlight=exec
sollte helfen oder auch eine Suche nach "exec" im PHP-Forum.


----------



## Sebastian Schmidt (2. August 2003)

*hmmm*

Das hilft mir nicht wirklich, ich hab keine bat oder exe bei nem unix server ^^ pls hilfe !


----------



## yellowpixel (2. August 2003)

Ich glaub du suchst so was?!?!

http://hlmanager.linux-world.de


----------



## Arne Buchwald (2. August 2003)

*Re: hmmm*



> _Original geschrieben von jobasti _
> *Das hilft mir nicht wirklich, ich hab keine bat oder exe bei nem unix server ^^ pls hilfe ! *


Anpassen auf "shutdown -r now" ?


----------

